# Maple Story Error



## Diverjoel285 (Apr 1, 2007)

Everytime I try to run Maplestory on my computer it goes through the Gameguard mini screen and everything but after a few seconds when the gamegaurd screen fades and error messsage pops up saying that I was unable to login to server. It also says under it that either I am not connected to the internet or that maple is checking the servers. I know it is something on my computer becuase I tried my friends computer on the same connection and hers works. I tried to disable my firewall and stop all processes in task manager and nothing seems to work. Please Help


----------



## bleached (Nov 12, 2007)

well its been a long time .... since u posted this .... any ways the problem is that your firewall antivirus or anything that could block it is blocking it... so u can firstly find out what antivirus program is stopping it or close all antivirus software u have running... hope this help pm me if it doesnt 0.o


----------



## Crumbs (Jul 26, 2008)

this happened to me too x_x.. and i don't know how to make it work because i put maplestory into exceptions of my antivirus and firewall 
[avg antivirus] and [mcafee OAS firewall] it says its in the list but the same thing keeps happening. and so i tried to turn off my firewall but that doesnt work either? x_x;; any ideas?


----------



## GreenGrasshoper (Jul 28, 2008)

does your gameguard complete his update? I could suggest that you go to your maplestory folder and delete the gameguard folder it may help I'll go search maybe I find the right one.
check these site they can help
http://forum.nexon.net/MAPLESTORY/forums/thread/240067.aspx
http://forum.nexon.net/MAPLESTORY/forums/thread/23177.aspx
If this doesn't help...we'll have to search harder


----------

